
The Verge Abusing Copyright Claim System to Hide PC Build Video - DuckConference
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbH17HMBusc
======
DKnoll
For those who don't want to watch the video:

The Verge sent YouTube DMCA takedown notices for videos that parodied a
(apparently bad) tutorial on building a gaming PC made by The Verge. After
appeals by the authors of the parody videos, YouTube has restored the videos
and contacted The Verge's parent company Vox Media with concerns about their
abuse of the copyright strike system.

